# Fish for 10g planted



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

So I'm switching all my plants substrate and everything from my 5 gallon over to a 10 gallon. Since I have a bit more room in it i want to put stone fish. Any thoughts? 

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Well we need to know your parameters so we can tell what type of fish to suggest


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

"Stone fish"?


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Michael said:


> "Stone fish"?


Meant some fish... Lol I guess my phone thought stone was better.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Do you know your water parameters?


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Well we need to know your parameters so we can tell what type of fish to suggest


Well at the moment I haven't done anything with the 10g my 5g is still set up. Its sand substrate mixed with fluval plant and fish stratum. A small tetra whisper filter( also have an aqueon quiet flow 20 if needed). Only decor piece right now is a red lava rock loop. And it has I believe Java moss tied to it. 
Water params right now are
Ammo 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrate~ 30
Temp ~77f
Only real issue is my ph which drops to near 6. But it does that in all three of my tanks so working on that


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

On that note any thoughts about the ph? I tried a bit of crushed coral. But that was only last night and I imagine it takes longer than overnight 

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I wouldn't manually try to adjust PH since there is nothing in there atm. Just get a fish that likes a soft acidic water (I presume)
Neon tetras do well in this. as well as cardinals I believe. 
Here is a list of possible fish I made up for ya:
Carinotetraodon travancoricus
Boraras urophthalmoides
characins
Honey Gourami
Rasboras
Lyre-finned Checkerboard Cichlid 
Malayan Pipefish 
FrIndostomus paradoxuseshwater 

etc etc


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Apistogrammas, Bolivian Rams etc, Cory catfish, West African Cichlids including Kribensis among many others, Betta Splendens (if kept alone), some species of Rainbowfish, many Killifish (Gardneri killies are a lovely easy killie) and loads more


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the list Dutch. Also the ph question was in general. My other two tanks have the same issue with ph

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ah ok


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I think a pair or trio of killies would be nice.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Besides what was already mentioned, Pencilfish would be good.


----------

